# What do you think bout 'em



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think they'd make good tables


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

haha was that a joke or was that shot at em, but yea when u go to stand up they get like solid as rocks and yea its cool but what else do you think bout them like in conformation as far as you can see


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say the first one looks maybe 1-2 years old and the second one 2-3 years old, I personally would not have someone standing on them especially the younger one. I like the second one better because he/she has a more solid build muscle wise and the first one is more downhill. I would guess that they are for trail riding or reining.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

roro- the first one is 3 and is used for team penning and some roping he actually has some major muscle now in that pic he just turned 3 so he was still kinda small but now he is almost pure muscle and he is a good penner.
the second one is 7 he has loads of muscle too, he is used for roping, team penning and some rodeo pickup. They know that they shouldn't stand on the young ones but they are rodeo guys and most of the time when they stand on the horse the person looking to buy it atomatly wants to buy it because they are so calm. Anyone have anything to say bout conformation


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think both are nice looking horses but I'm not all that impressed about seeing someone stand on them.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well thats just how they roll(lol) i wasn't to impressed when cody(the one on the buckskin) stood on the 2 year old they sold but what can you do


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

They are old enough to no not to but still do it cause they want to be cool


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I really need your thought quickly please, what do u honestly think about the horses? i really need to no


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i like big bums, much bigger bums


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

What big bums um whatcha talking bout ????


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

horses, with huge hind quarters.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

oh ok i was gonna say but yea the buckskin is only 3 so yea


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I like them, especially the second one. And come on we stand on our horses for short short amounts of time, the first one may be a little young for it but im pretty sure there not pitching a tent up there. If your thinking about buying them i would, maybe not the first one but you might consider the second one, he could make a good prospect.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

love the young ones, so much fun to muck around with


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, also i do agree that there is no problem with standing on them either...


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well the first one is 3 the second one is 7 and is trained in team penning and i was looking at buying them but the price is steep for what i have but i gotta talk to my mom they want either 4,000 or 4,500 for the buckskin and 7,000 for the bay


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't think that the standing would be a prob but they dont just stand somtimes at our hometown rodeo they will ride in with flags like that(lol) super cool though


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, it just shows that the horse has half a brain i reckon, or half a heart


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

nope last time T did he ended up in the dirt , he was trying with his moms horse and it didn't work lol


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, i had a tb cross that would not stand still ever, fidgity as, and i tried it, not a good idea. unless you have super super good balance


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea most of their dont move the two i have pix of are solid as rocks when they stand up


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

thats good 

i am teaching my horse to double atm, but she don't like it to much


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

hum but anyways any other thoughts on them two horses


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

From those pictures it is hard to say about their conformation. The buckskin dose not look too bad. but the other you can not tell much from that angle. It makes him look weak in the rear and off the rest of the way around but could be the picture.

As to price. If they are geldings and well trained and ready for you to show the price is not bad. You would end up with that in training if you buy one who needs work.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea i remember them telling me 3 for the buckskin at the begining of summer but i neva asked for the bays price. Sorry bout the pix couldn't get better ones. I thought the buckskin looked good to for only being 3 and they are both geldings, bred,born,raised, and trained all on one ranch, they get out to some shows. I would say the bay does need a little work on stopping, kinda scary but with work. I think the buckskin would be my first choice if i got to pick but my mom has to like it too. but thnx for the help. if anyone else has anything please keep posting and i will try to get some better pix of the bay


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> what do you think about these to horses. Guess their ages, what they do and if you could tell me what you truely think about them.


I think they shouldn't put up with childish s**t like standing on them. If I saw my sons doing that I would slap some manners in to them.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Yeah, I agree, that could really injure them, not to mention get you hurt too. How would you like a boot heel digging into your back and ****? That is not good horsemanship at all IMO. 

*slaps manners into them*


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

^ Its not the OP in the photos, she was just asking for opinions on horses she's looking to buy.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks ninja i no them standing on them isn't right but they always do it


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I think they shouldn't put up with childish s**t like standing on them. If I saw my sons doing that I would slap some manners in to them.


 
Agreed, and honestly I wouldnt waste money on them because if those boys are standing on them.....then they must have taught the horses "other" things and I wouldn't want to have to retrain or even put up with that bull crap


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well ive ridden both of em i rode the buckskin at a show bareback and he did good with all the sounds and the other horses and the music, but the bay sometimes freaks out at home about weird little things. but i dont think i would have to retrain either because thats what those boys do for a living is buy,train and sell horses so i dont think that they are bad horse. But thanks, keep your thoughts comin in if you have any more


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Aren't you like 13 buddy? I'm not trying to be condescending about your age but what makes a good horse and what are habits that need to be retrained out are very different ideas to a more experienced rider than to a 13 year old.

To an experienced eye seeing those boys standing on a horse like that makes one wonder what else they have done that they might think is cool and you might think as cool but could in fact make a horse difficult to train and dangerous to ride. 

I personally would pass em on by just because it worries me that those boys are so willing to be irrisponsable with them to try to impress people.

And being a rodeoer is no excuse. Typically you see cowboys and cowpokes having a ton of respect for their animals and quite a few have a pretty good turnover rate and would not do anything so foolish that might cause the horse to not sell as quickly as they need or want. The rodeoers I know at least.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea i am 13 but everyone thinks i am really experianced for my age, i mean they aren't stupid boys, and they no how to ride well, its just sometimes they hav a little too much to drink and that affects them but they aren't dumb in any way and they treat horses with all the respect in the world, they had one horse that was roping and ended up with a fractered bone in it's leg and they spent thousands no joke THOUSANDS on that horse. But just because someone is young like me doesn't mean were dumb, and just because they stand on their horses doesn't mean their mean to their animals i went to a 4-h thingy and they were having the kids stand on their horses soo they aren't the only ones doin it. They have done plenty of things at home but once those horses step into a show ring or even their arena at home there isn't any messing around those horses do their job but once they get out it's mostly fun and games with them, Please i was asking for Opionons on the horses not the boys. so anything else i would be glad to here, about the horses.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Seriously? You all think that the horses would be hard to train, have bad habits, and that the boys are horrible trainers because they are standing on their horses backs?

It is just another thing to de-sensitize a horse too. One goal with my current horse is to be able to do demonstrations - Bridleless riding, whipcracking and eventually whipcracking while standing on his back. To me it is a demonstration of GOOD training to have a horse that is solid in all types of situations. I can name about 3 BNT's here in AUS who stand on their horses backs as part of demonstrations - And all produce calm, safe, athletic performance horses.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Seriously? You all think that the horses would be hard to train, have bad habits, and that the boys are horrible trainers because they are standing on their horses backs?
> 
> It is just another thing to de-sensitize a horse too. One goal with my current horse is to be able to do demonstrations - Bridleless riding, whipcracking and eventually whipcracking while standing on his back. To me it is a demonstration of GOOD training to have a horse that is solid in all types of situations. I can name about 3 BNT's here in AUS who stand on their horses backs as part of demonstrations - And all produce calm, safe, athletic performance horses.


I agree. I can and do stand on my horses back on occasion, to help get them solid. My horse is a trained good mannered horse, and Im not a horrible rider. Its de-sensitization, not a sign of a horrible horse person.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks yall


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> yea i am 13 but everyone thinks i am really experianced for my age, i mean they aren't stupid boys, and they no how to ride well, its just sometimes they hav a little too much to drink and that affects them but they aren't dumb in any way and they treat horses with all the respect in the world, they had one horse that was roping and ended up with a fractered bone in it's leg and they spent thousands no joke thousands on that horse. *but just because someone is young like me doesn't mean were dumb,* and just because they stand on their horses doesn't mean their mean to their animals i went to a 4-h thingy and they were having the kids stand on their horses soo they aren't the only ones doin it. They have done plenty of things at home but once those horses step into a show ring or even their arena at home there isn't any messing around those horses do their job but once they get out it's mostly fun and games with them, please i was asking for opionons on the horses not the boys. So anything else i would be glad to here, about the horses.


 
agreed


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea most people think we're not smart cause we're so young, i remember last month i went to an auction and they had a 4 year old mare that i wanted, and i was talking with my mom bout it and her friend came up and said there's no way that horse is 4 its to small it has to be like 2, so i asked the horses owner how old she was and he said 4 and that she was very small for her age, then i asked to ride her and my mom's friend said that i was to young to get on a horse that young and i just turned to her and said well then i shouldn't have my 2 year old then should i, and she went away.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Im 15 and trained a horse to jog, Lope, walk over a bridge ect. but that horse was brought to me DEAD BROKE I mean a bomb could go off and the horse wouldnt care but the horse also had never had any real "training". Ive ridden since I was three and have a good foundation. I WOULD NEVER stand on my horses backs for my safety or my horses I could fall of and be SERIOSLY injured and if you look where those boys are standing one foots on the saddle and one foots on the kidney. I dont think any 13 year old should be riding a 2 OR 4 yr old. Ijust got a 5 yr to start and finsh on barrels. If you were experienced then you would know that a horse being stood on isnt a good selling feature. I wouldnt let you ride any of my horses!.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> yea i am 13 but everyone thinks i am really experianced for my age, i mean they aren't stupid boys, and they no how to ride well, its just sometimes they hav a little too much to drink and that affects them but they aren't dumb in any way and they treat horses with all the respect in the world, they had one horse that was roping and ended up with a fractered bone in it's leg and they spent thousands no joke THOUSANDS on that horse. But just because someone is young like me doesn't mean were dumb, and just because they stand on their horses doesn't mean their mean to their animals i went to a 4-h thingy and they were having the kids stand on their horses soo they aren't the only ones doin it. They have done plenty of things at home but once those horses step into a show ring or even their arena at home there isn't any messing around those horses do their job but once they get out it's mostly fun and games with them, Please i was asking for Opionons on the horses not the boys. so anything else i would be glad to here, about the horses.


 
Oh thats GREAT just get them on your horse while their DRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what gos through your head?? SERIOUSLY


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with the whole drunk thing ! thats dumb. im 13 also and im not dumb , i was introduced to horses when i was a little girl then my uncle got me a horse i had him for 7 years until he had to be put down to cancer. i resentaly got a morgan horse and hes my first horse since simon ): hhis names prince. When we are in like the last 15 minutes of a lesson , or im riding in a private lesson bareback on prince, i will take my shoes off and stand on him bareback for a brief moment , I trust him. I WOULD NEVER TRY THAT ON A 2 OR 4 YEAR OLD , AND IT DOESNT MAKE ANYBODY "COOL" TO BE ABLE TO RIDE A 2 YEAR OLD. ive ridden 2 year olds yeah , i would never just jump on ones back and stand ?!? ive ridden 20 year olds that are more rambunction then 2 year olds , but there unpredictable . But why are the horses standing on a tarp ?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe she was asking for opinions on the HORSES.Not the people standing on them. :roll:


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes they were but... If you dont want people commenting on your riding or someone elses riding then dont post, or ATLEST post good pictures I think that this was more of a "show off" post opposed to an actual topic on whether or not their confo crop outs. here are mine no I would buy those horses why? here are my reasons:

Horse 1
Bumm high
Tiny Bumm
From that position he looks possibly over in the knee?

Horse 2 
Better muscle
Small Bumm
Long neck 
big head

WHich horse would I pick?? Neither! If i had to?? Horse 2

THere ya go I posted what I think are wrong with the horses  dont want to sound mean but dont post bad things I feel bad fo those horses!

BTW are they papperd?? Id like to know their breeding that may change my mind!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It isn't her on the horses - She was thinking of buying one of these horses I think.

And you guys need to relax - Standing on a horses back is NOT the devil - It WON'T ruin a horse. 

Where I live, properly done, standing on a horses back along with other showmanship-type tricks is definately a selling point. Different strokes for different folks. Just because you don't/wouldn't do it - Doesn't make it bad or wrong. I would love to hear what the professional trainers and showmen in Australia would say if you told them they were being irresponsible and ruining their horses by standing on their backs.

Does this look like a ruined horse?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ He is regularly used for demo's where his trainer stands on his back and cracks two whips - He also does roman riding with this horse as part of a pair or four with him standing on their backs at a walk, trot and canter.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

The reason they are standing on traps is because these are pix from when they put them up forsale online, i was just looking to buy one of them, both are registered, but i dont no the blood lines if you can look them up on AQHA website their names are Deigo's Legacy and the bay's name is Legacy's Looker.
The buckskin is 3 and the bay is 7. The horses look better when you see them in real life


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

and yes i was asking for OP's on the horses not the boys


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

alrighy people i need OP's on the horses not the boys please i need some before dec.1st because their holding them for me unless i ask for an extenction which i really dont wanna do cause i have already done that


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Its immpossible to determine from a picture you rode em you decide!!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

oh , and im not saying its going to ruin the horses , its my point of view on every thing that has been said . and i dont think there AMZING horses , but i would go with # 2


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You can not judge from one picture and no other real info on these horses if they are amazing or not. I would say they are very tolerant horses to put up with that. I know some horses whos owners stand on them as part of what they show in. Not a big deal either way. For me it would not be a selling point but I would not rule them out just b/c of it.

Neither of the horses are listed on Allbreed and I am out of AQHA $$ for the month so I can not look them up. However if they are both geldings and well started that is not going to be as big a deal as it would be if you are looking at these horses as future additions to your breeding program or as prospects. 

They look like they are well started under saddle. Ride them. If you can ride them and you feel you can get them shown and they work for you and you get along with the horse and it is in your budget or if they need training and what is needed fits into your budget with the cost of the horse then the horse is worth it. Also only you can compair prices in your ares and match them to training level. Can you get a horse with the same level of training for less??? If so these might be priced too high. 

For me I would pass on them. However that is b/c they do not fit what I want in a horse. I am also not 13 and if I was they might fit perfect. Again ride them if needed several times. If they work for you and the price is comprible to other horses in your area in price then go for it. 

In the end it is YOU who have to live with and ride the horse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I never said that you are dumb for being 13, I am only nineteen after all and I have to hear that all the time...

And I know that it isn't the devil to stand on the horses back. but from my perspective of what has been said by the op in regards to the owners of the horses, I was merely stating that it makes me worry about what else they have done to the horses. I don't care who you are, messing with horses while intoxicated is wrong and I would rather not have a horse that was trained by a young person who works with them while intoxicated, to me that just spells trouble.
* But* it is *your* opinion on the situation that counts buddy, not anyone's on here, *you* are looking to buy. If none of that bothers you then by all means go right ahead and purchase, it is your money.

Id go for horse number 2, looks better of the two. But that is just going off looks, I haven't ridden them, *you *need to decide which one you want. 

Sorry if I came off condescending or snipey, I was just voicing my concersn as to the trining of the horses and how they are handled.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

reiner- um both horses are what I want and i dont need anything fancy or amazing I just want to get a horse that i can bring to my small hometown shows and not get looked down upon because my horse is beating everyone, For what i want right now the buckskin is the perfect horse for me, like i said he is only 3 and acts like he's done and seen everything in the world, but the bay is 7 and he gets pretty hyped up over small things such as when doing sorting if the cow gets to close he will charge it, and honeysuga i know and have seen alot of what they have done with these two horses, for example they crawl underneath them,stand on them, slide off their butts, both horses have been roped not used for roping but acctually roped, and the buckskin has even been riden by really young kids alone. I will have to talk with my mom about the price if i want the bay because his price is alittle steep but the buckskin is probly what i will go with, and honeysuga you didn't really come off snipey or well maybe you did but im used to it living with a bunch of cow folks that think they know everything.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Then get the buckskin...Im sorry but you cant look down on a horse just because of its age.Age means NOTHING.Sure the bay may be more experienced but judging from your post, he's to much for you to handle (he's to hyper) and thats not something you would be willing to fix.No I'm not saying you "cant" fix him but why pay that much money for a "good,mature" horse,when hes needs some work. If you arent happy with either of the horses,pass.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well the bay isn't to much for me to handle because i have ridden him in sorting before it's just that i want a calmer one for the small hometown rodeos and small things so i dont get looked down on because my horse is to fast


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

wow hmmmmm......I'm going to have to agree with nrhareiner on this one. And honestly buddy09, how serious of a competitor are you? You talk so much about how your horse is an amazing cutting horse, and now an amazing barrel horse. You can't sit here and basically say your pro for 13 years old. So you have a good horse, most of the other members on here have AMAZING horses, some might not be such "high dollar" as you say your horse is but their just as good as your horse. 

And I would go with the buckskin, I like color to my horses and he is flashy


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well barrelracer buddy was my first horse and i compete all over the u.s with him in wsca events, nbha,ibra and ubra, i do some aqha shows some ncha shows and i used to do alot of the roping and team penning. But as it stands right now buddy is the only horse that we have paid less then 18,000 on. and yea buddy is an awesome cutter and an awesome barrel horse i use him in everything from working western to pole bending, just because i used him for cutting doesn't mean he can't do other things to, i dont know if you only use your horses for one thing but personally i use most of mine for mutiple things. but those horses wouldn't be for competion i would use them in some of my working western classes and then maybe do some rodeos with em. I would like to go with the buckskin but most of my horses are a shade of buckskin so a bay would be nice but i will probly go with the buckskin.


NRHAreiner- i dont think i mentioned that those two horses would be on allbreedspedigree, because doesn't someone have to put the lines out there? but they will be listed on aqha


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

actually buddy, I do use all of my horses for more than just barrels. My gelding roo has headed, used as a pick up horse, jumped, competed in entry level dressage, ranch work, team sorting, team penning, basically my gelding can do and will do anything I ask. If I asked him to back flip, he pretty much will attempt it, and a friend of my fiance has a horse just like my gelding, same training and everything. 

So I don't go out and purchase the most "expensive" animals out there, and honestly Roo was a rescue. It took me MONTHS to get my guy to the condition and training level he is on now. And he still needs more training. And the way money is now, good for you for being so rich and being able to buy the best animals out there.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

we aint no where's near rich trust me half of or stuff is paid for by my winnings, my moms winnings, my dads training, and board but everytime we move it gets alittle harder to make the money on things we do, but personally i would never buy a rescue just because some have bad problems not saying my horse buddy doesn't he's far from perfect he was trust issues he has been beaten and he wont even let other people even my parents can't touch him. But if you wanna think we rich then you go for it cause we aint buying the most expensive horses out there, for ex. my horse Me (coler me crazie) was 19,000 at an auction and he was the cheapest horse there. and living in the badlands for 4 years(the dream life right) aint as easy as it seems you have to check fences everyday, check cows, horses and what ever other livestock you have multiple times a day because of the types of people they have. and i wasn't asking for people's opionon on if i was rich or not i was asking bout the horses


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

This is my last post because I'm getting very irritated. 

Not every rescue horse has "bad problems" people rescue these animals because they are in need, and need someone who actually cares about them. I didn't pay for my gelding, I RESCUED HIM from a very horrible trainer. I didn't have the money to take him in, but I dug for every penny I could to feed him, give him the proper vet care, to ensure he was a heallthy boy. He was severly underweight, and from reading your posts you honestly only look for horses who are pricey. Yeah so your buddy was 800 dollars, I applaud you for buying him from an auction. But you can't discriminate against rescue horses.

And I originally posted on this thread because I was interested in the horses, not to get rowled up by some young lady who has been firing up other members on here by her posts


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i dont look for pricey horses, i dont not like rescues but i dont have the time to work with one and all of my horses except buck,magic and the 2 horses with shay in their names came from auctions, im sorry if i rowled you up didn't mean to really im sorry but everyone was commenting with their opionons on the boys not on the horses, but really what intersted you about the horses? just wondering.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

and im sorry to everyone else that i upset with this post i was asking for the opionion on the horses not the boys


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

buddy09 said:


> well the bay isn't to much for me to handle because i have ridden him in sorting before it's just that i want a calmer one for the small hometown rodeos and small things so i dont get looked down on because my horse is to fast



See this I do not get. Why would you want to compete and not win??? That is the point is it not?? I personally never see people who look down on the people who are winning. If I was going to spend the money on a new horse I would want one that was competitive and could win at what ever level I was going to show at.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well it's kinda like this reiner i go to my hometown small shows and beat everyone, ex. my barrel time was 14 flat on barrels(holding him back) the closest following time was 18 something, my pole time was 12 the closest time following that was around 17. But see i have horses that i can compete to win with and i want something that i can run in my hometown rodeos with and not beat everyone by 4 seconds, but the thing is i dont have all the money to buy a horse it may seem like it but the horse that gets 14 flat on barrels is an 800 dollar cow horse from out west


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

....Seriously !!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

what the heck lacyloo?! haha


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never heard of a 12 second pole run...


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

it's not pole bending it's pole weaving, there is a big difference and yes lacyloo i do want a horse that i can take to show's and make the small shows fun again because when im riding my horse i know im gonna win every time because im my years of owning him he has never knocked a barrel or not had a clean run, so that takes the fun out of it for me and thats why i want something like the buckskin or the bay.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Not completely sure why you asked for opinions, it sounds like you already know what you want and were planning to get him either way. And that's great, get what makes you happy. Not sure why you posted a pic of the bay, it's clear you don't want him. Personally, if I was looking for a none competitive horse, I'd probably buy one in the color I wanted and stick under $1000, w/ the current economy shouldn't have any trouble at all finding one, and wouldn't really worry about anyone elses opinion of it. Just need something broke and sound.

And for the future, if you really do want opinions on a horse, you should post good squared up pics of the horse on level ground w/out tack. Multiple pics from multiple angles would be even better.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

This girl makes my head spin. The only 14 second barrel times I have seen are on VERY small patterns. Just for example. The arena that they hold the NFR at in Las Vegas is NOTORIOUSLY small. The winning times are around 14 seconds. These girls are the best in the world with tens of thousands of dollars in winnings in the last year. 
I am utterly fascinated at this $800 horse who can run barrels as fast as an NFR horse and destroy the 1D competition at every rodeo it goes to. WOW. 

It makes me wonder how much of buddy's stories are true and how many are the fabrications of a 13 year old kid wanting attention.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope you know i can read, and all of Buddys stories are true, im' not just gonna lie to get attention, if i want attention i can just go to any rodeo and everyone notices buddy because he is HUGE.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

chesterh said:


> This girl makes my head spin. The only 14 second barrel times I have seen are on VERY small patterns. Just for example. The arena that they hold the NFR at in Las Vegas is NOTORIOUSLY small. The winning times are around 14 seconds. These girls are the best in the world with tens of thousands of dollars in winnings in the last year.
> I am utterly fascinated at this $800 horse who can run barrels as fast as an NFR horse and destroy the 1D competition at every rodeo it goes to. WOW.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much of buddy's stories are true and how many are the fabrications of a 13 year old kid wanting attention.


FINALLY!!! Thank you chesterh! Good god I was about to explode holding that in


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I'm too honest for my own good... 

And buddy, I can see that you can read... as for spelling and punctuation on the other hand...


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

yea buddy you just seem to be talking about nonsense. why would you spend $19,000 on an auctioned horse? lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sunshineo0o said:


> yea buddy you just seem to be talking about nonsense. why would you spend $19,000 on an auctioned horse? lol


 
Maybe a better question is 'who would spend $19000 dollars on a horse for a 13yo girl. I have seen horses sell at auction for $19000 or more but the rest of her stories in this thread and others lead me to believe that she has some issues with the truth.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Maybe a better question is 'who would spend $19000 dollars on a horse for a 13yo girl. I have seen horses sell at auction for $19000 or more but the rest of her stories in this thread and others lead me to believe that she has some issues with the truth.


Yeah no kidding! What a 13 year old girl should be focusing on is school, and the way she talks she obviously doesn't go to school. Her stories are very unreal, and her pictures of horses.....even if they might be hers, seem to me as if somebody else owns them


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is hilarious...XD


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i completly agree kansas barrel racer!! i think this is all one big lie.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i own my horse 

but she cant run barrels in 14 seconds, and i didnt buy her for 19,000


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I can not speak for this 13yo girl as I do not know her. However I do know quite a few 13 and under kids who do have horses who cost a lot more then $19K. So can a 13yo have a horse that costs that??? Yes like I said I know several.

Do horses at auction go for that?? Yes at catalog sales they can and do go for that and more.

SO can what she says be true?? Yes. Is it?? I can not say.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

It MAY be true that she has a horse that cost $19000. But I would bet my left hand that it is NOT true that she has a 14 second barrel horse. Unless her horse is taking her to the NFR that is complete BS. I also have seen kids with horse that cost more than that.

BTW, this 14 second barrel horse, in a different post about lead changes, apparently she cant get to change leads in barrels or poles. I want to see a 14 second barrel horse that can do that. I'm pretty sure thats a complete impossibility. I had a FINISHED 1D barrel horse that CERTAINLY couldnt run 14s and he was awesome.


quote from Barrel horse wont change leads:
Buddy09
well my horse doesn't change leads in barrels, poles or really anything i have to work HARD for the switch and even then most of the time he doesn't switch, but my trainer said it was because he was a rope horse and they only no one lead, but im still doing good get about 16-17 in barrels and around 14-15 in poles how can I get the leads?


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not the same horse in both posts just so yea know i have a bunch of different horses and just because i have a horse that can run 14's doesn't mean that i have to go to the NFR, Do you even know what circuits i run o n?? Probably not, and how do you know that i havent gone to state,regional, or even world shows?? and I do have a finished 1D barrel horse i just choose not to ride him i lease him out so that other people can see what it feels like to win and i do this because i have more then one fast horse in my herd.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

buddy09 said:


> well barrelracer buddy was my first horse and i compete all over the u.s with him in wsca events, nbha,ibra and ubra, i do some aqha shows some ncha shows and i used to do alot of the roping and team penning.


That pretty much sums up where you run. BTW, 12 horses at $19,000 each is over $225,000 in horses.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

this is such BS, go on some other forum and lie to people.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

